# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  سیستم رزرواسیون

## hanieh-shahriyari

سلام

آیا برای سیستم رزرواسیون Design Pattern خاصی استفاده می کنیم ؟

این سایت از چه سیستمی واسه پروژه ها استفاده کرده :www.sairosoft.com

لطفا کمک کنید.

----------

